# Cycle of calls



## EMTBRosenbloom (Sep 4, 2007)

Is it just me or has anyone else experienced this:

My good call/bad call ratio tends to come in cycles.
Ill go for 2 weeks of nothing but diabetics and respiratory's and then have 1 solid week of mvc's w/ ped ejections and code after code after code.

p.s. the q-word thing doesn't work for me but if i say it to me partner I can count on a face full of nitro spray


----------



## Rattletrap (Sep 4, 2007)

Yea, things do tend to run in cycles even though they are unpredictable cycles. 
For the most part you can't explain this but there are some reasons. Such as : summer starting, kids going back to school, vacation time, hunting season, etc.


----------



## firecoins (Sep 4, 2007)

sometimes by codes have cyles of 30 & 2.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 4, 2007)

Most predictable cycles...

When in need to go to the bathroom
When either eating or preparing to eat 

R/r 911


----------



## KEVD18 (Sep 4, 2007)

ive yet to notice a real significant pattern to my calls with one exception, spring and summer. in the spring its allergy season which i see an increase in respiratory calls. in the summer, it gets hot so i tend to get more heat related calls. as i typed that, i realized that the inverse must be true so i must guess i must get more cold related calls in the winter. and with the snow on the ground, i see more mva's. hmmm, maybe there is a pattern after all....


----------



## Grady_emt (Sep 5, 2007)

KEVD18 said:


> ive yet to notice a real significant pattern to my calls with one exception, spring and summer. in the spring its allergy season which i see an increase in respiratory calls. in the summer, it gets hot so i tend to get more heat related calls. as i typed that, i realized that the inverse must be true so i must guess i must get more cold related calls in the winter. and with the snow on the ground, i see more mva's. hmmm, maybe there is a pattern after all....



I think that is the universal EMS pattern there, but what EMTRosenbloom is referring to is a more short term cycle/pattern.  IE: running OB call after OB call for a week, then a mixed week, then psych after psych after psych after psych, then 5 codes in 3 days.....

I know that recently we have been having lotsa crazies (more than usual), and OB calls.  I racked the OB thing up as its the first part of september, so its time for all the Christmas and New Years celebrations to start popping out (September - 9 months:beerchug::blush:...)


----------



## TheDoll (Sep 5, 2007)

ha ha ha!!! i have a september birthday (the 6th, in fact--don't worry, i'm too old to expect presents!) and i was TOTALLY UNEXPECTED! we joke about it in my family


----------



## MedikErik (Sep 6, 2007)

I was nicknamed "Dr. Death" at my old ambulance company, and me and my partner were known as "The Cursed Crew". In 2 months we had 3 codes. Keep in mind, we were a BLS Interfacility transport unit. Grandma bumped knee, goes to ER... next day, take her back to nursing home... take patient to and from dialysis... hell, I don't think I've ever run 3 codes 911, and one of my stations had 3 nursing homes in its first due, and at least another half dozen second due. I quit working private ambulance. I also always get a cruddy call around Thanksgiving week. So yes, it does happen. Same with the calls... medical bs, bs, bs, bs, wreck with entrapment, working fire with occupants trapped, man stuck in farm combine, bs bs bs repeat lol.


----------



## BossyCow (Sep 6, 2007)

My oldest was born in Sept. so I can attest to the holiday thing!  

As far as there being cycles of calls, I was negating it in my own mind until I ran my third MVA in a row.  Can you say "SYNCHRONICITY"?


----------



## MedikErik (Sep 6, 2007)

MedikErik said:


> I was nicknamed "Dr. Death" at my old ambulance company, and me and my partner were known as "The Cursed Crew". In 2 months we had 3 codes. Keep in mind, we were a BLS Interfacility transport unit. Grandma bumped knee, goes to ER... next day, take her back to nursing home... take patient to and from dialysis... hell, I don't think I've ever run 3 codes in that same time period while working 911



Edited for clarity.


----------



## Wyvernjack (Oct 10, 2007)

We seem to get calls in groups of 3, for the most part. Could be a mix of fire or medical calls.

If we end up going a while without a call though, we'll get nailed with a whole bunch of calls until we hit our average of 3 calls a week.

Strange.......


----------

